# Can the rust on this Lang be repaired?



## John Goostree (Feb 18, 2021)

I am looking to buy an offset and I found a listing for a Lang in my area, I want to make an offer but I see the firebox has quite a lot of rust. Can this be fixed easily, or should I refrain from buying this one?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

That's all surface stuff. If it a good price grab it. Very easy to clean up. And just an FYI after the clean up it will happen again. Firebox has high heat in it. It's gonna rust. Rest of smoker looks pristine


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 18, 2021)

No problem at all after you wire brush it and paint it again it will look like that again shortly


----------



## John Goostree (Feb 18, 2021)

Here are 2 more pics, what do you guys think of the inside?


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 18, 2021)

If it was close to me I'd jump on it. Looks good as the others have said.
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2021)

I picked up an 84D last year and the rust on my firebox makes yours look very minor. I’ve been told that the rust on mine can easily be blasted off. I’m still considering just using a rust converter on the firebox. I’ve heard plenty of people say the high heat will continually flake off the paint. The inside pics of that one look great. You might want to pull the grates and check the diverter plate where it meets the firebox. I have metal repair to do there.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks like a great smoker to me. Don't over think it. They only look brand new when they are brand new


----------



## John Goostree (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks like I'm picking it up tomorrow boys! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2021)

John Goostree said:


> Looks like I'm picking it up tomorrow boys! Thanks for the help!


Congrats!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

Firebox is alot hotter than smoker will ever get. That will cause paint loss on firebox but that isn't a big deal when it's 1/4in steel like a lang. The cook chamber will look great forever


----------



## texomakid (Feb 18, 2021)

New smoker - case of beer!


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 18, 2021)

Congrats.  That looks like a deal.


----------



## D.W. (Feb 18, 2021)

Yeah there is nothing wrong with that.  As Jake mentioned the integrity of the steel is still there. Hope you get it. Grab some high heat black spray paint. It will happen again.


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Feb 18, 2021)

A little steel wool and Rustoleum 400+ will fix that..buy it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 18, 2021)

Crap that looks like it great shape for a used one.   As others have said nothing to worry about.....

The simple fix for the top of the fire box is to just "remove" the loose rust of with a Scotch Bright and rub it down with a thin layer of oil and get it hot to season it.  The other less simple way is to wire brush it or use a gator wheel to removed the rust, then wash with dish soap, wipe down with denatured alcohol and spray it with a high heat BBQ Paint..... I would just brush the inside, wash it, and then wipe with a thin layer of oil and get hot......


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 18, 2021)

Any paint won't last on the firebox.
You can wipe it with oil (ol) but it will burn off and leave a  tarnish in some areas.
regular use and indoor storage will keep it rust free.
A good scrubbing of the cook grates and ready to go.


John Goostree said:


> Looks like I'm picking it up tomorrow boys! Thanks for the help!


Whoo Hoo!


----------



## forktender (Feb 19, 2021)

Great smoker, by looking at the inside photos the thing has hardly been used....You scored big time!!!
Strip the paint off the fire box then build a blazing hot fire and I mean blazing hot. Then take a mop and a gallon of peanut oil and in a safe place start mopping the oil on to the hot fire box. BE CAREFUL BECAUSE THE OIL WILL FLARE UP.  Keep adding oil until it quits smoking then let it cool. It will then be seasoned like a carbon Wok. Then all you have to do after each use is spray a little veg oil onto it then wipe it clean.

No matter which paint you use it will never last on the firebox which is why I would season it instead of painting it. Powder coating just the fire box might be an option depending on how much you want to spend you can powder coat the whole smoker which would look awesome.


----------



## phatbac (Feb 19, 2021)

a way to prevent a lot of the rust is to spray mineral oil or pam spray on the FB before every other smoke. heat it up when it still wet and the oil will bake on the paint and form a protective layer. also if any joint is tight like the pinwheels from rust spray some pam on them and work them out it will be fine. Langs last a lifetime.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2021)

Congrats your going to like that smoker. As has been said use oil on the firebox the paint will not last the firebox gets to hot.
Jeff your 84 will not keep paint either I have an 84 and I've wire brushed it and painted it more than once it never lasts long


----------



## John Goostree (Feb 19, 2021)

Was a bitch to get it in the backyard but super excited to get my first stick burner. First cook is on Sunday, Brisket and Spare Ribs!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 19, 2021)

Congratulations on the newest member of your family.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2021)

Heck of a nice looking smoker. Congrats


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 19, 2021)

That thing looks like new congrats


----------



## megownm (Feb 20, 2021)

My 36H patio gets surface rust on nit alot.  I hit it with a wire brush and pam and everything is a-ok.  The truth is that isn't "rust"..I've seen some Langs (Gen 1's) that I thought were rust buckets but the pits Ben build are ment to last probably a lifetime and the after some sandblasting and loving care they look brand new.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 22, 2021)

Man that just "completes" you patio!


----------

